# FR: d'où / par où



## celine713

Dear all, please have a look.

_J'entre dans la maison *d'où* il vient de sortir
Tu sortiras *par où* tu es entré._

Here, how to translate "de" and "par"?


----------



## Gatamariposa

It would be something like:

I went into the house he had just left
You will leave the way you came

Does that help?


----------



## celine713

Thanks, I am still courious about the usage of the two words, maybe people say it out of habit?


----------



## DearPrudence

In French, the prepositions "de" & "par" are compulsory
*j'entre dans la maison où il vient de sortir  *
*Tu sortiras où tu es entré. * 

Only to make things worse  

*j'entre dans la maison d'où il vient de sortir *
*j'entre dans la maison / **il vient de sortir DE la maison*

*Tu sortiras par où tu es entré. *
*Tu sortiras par (là) / **Il est entré par là *

Sorry, I don't think it helps.


----------



## celine713

Hi, I make a guess, maybe for the first sentence,it means from, while the second one may indicate "pass by"? really rough for me...


----------



## pieanne

I entered the house he'd just left ?


----------



## celine713

Hi, I not sure whether this is grammatically right, for I would say"I entered the house where he had just left"  ,is "where" arbitrary?
Well, must be, our English native has proven that, sorry to interrupt


----------



## pieanne

No, I wouldn't use "where" here. You just leave a place. (DOC)


----------



## andrea1995

*Où, D'où, Par où- relative pronouns*

I understand that it means when/where in relative pronouns, but I don't understand when to use où as opposed to par où/ d'où?
Thanks in advance


----------



## OLN

Prepositions depend on the verb they follow and the complement they precede.

Can you please give us the sentence(s) that you find difficult to understand?


----------



## Maître Capello

Some examples would definitely help. Anyway, in a nutshell:

_où_ = where
_*d'*où_ = *from* where
_*par* où_ = where / *through* which (literally "*through* where")


----------



## Hellotheeeerrre

D’ou = from where 
The first sentence mean 
-I entered the house from where he had left 
Par où= by where / through where (both mean the way you or the technique!) 
The second sentence mean : 
You came out (exit) by where you entered 
( which means you came out the same way you entered)


----------



## Locape

Well, hello there *Hellotheeeerrre*, and welcome to the WR forums!


----------

